# Big belly puppy



## frisemalt

I'm a first time maltese mom. I have an 11 week old pup. She has a huge big fat round belly that is so cute. Especially when she waddles with her short little legs. But is this normal? I mean, when she is wet, she looks like she is pregnant. Her legs and neck etc. are pretty skinny. The Vet didn't say anything when I took her in, but I forgot to ask about it. If they have big bellies as pups does that mean they will be "weight challenged" as adults? Or is this just a puppy thing that goes away?


----------



## dogloverx3

Has your puppy been wormed ? - worms cause swollen stomachs . Of course you could just have a dumpling . Sarah


----------



## Deanna

Its one of the cutest things about babies; human, puppy, or kitten- they have fat bellies. It's normal and adorable. Their baby belly starts going away as they reach 7-10 months. 

Enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## lillady

My little guy is 3 months today and he has a fat belly like that. The vet said he is perfectly healthy! I think it's so cute!







Have fun!


----------



## Jacki

> Of course you could just have a dumpling .[/B]


Awwww ... a dumpling, that just made me smile so much









My instinct says that if your vet did not say anything about your pup's chubby belly, you probably don't need to worry, as long as the baby is up to date on everything it needs such as worming, etc. 

Welcome -- can't wait to see pics of your pup!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Actually, the very opposite is the reason that I ended up rescuing Tilly. She had no belly and you could count all of her ribs. She was so under nurished. Healthy puppies have cute, plump bellies. It's part of being a puppy.

My vet was very concerned (as I was) when I got Tilly because she had no fat on her at all. So unpuppylike. She was about 12 weeks old at the time.

Anyway, Tilly has certainly made up time now that she has healthy food and proper care. She's a MOOSE weighing 9 1/2 lbs at 8 months.


----------



## my baby

Snoop had a belly like that when he needed worming. But if you are up to date with that, you must just have a cute chubba on your hands


----------



## HappyB

I would be very concerned if I had a pup that appeared thin, yet had a fat belly. Did the vet do a stool sample to check for worms? 
My pups, at this age, are balanced with no huge tummy. I like to see them with weight on them, and that chunky puppy growth, but it should not all be in the tummy.


----------



## frisemalt

Thanks Guys! She is current on her dewormer, so I guess she is just full of baby belly chub!







Here are some pictures I took last night of my little Delilah. It's hard to tell how fat her belly is because she was having a bad hair day. I have another vet appt tomorrow, so I'll ask if the fact that her legs are so thin is an issue.


----------



## Deanna

She is precious! She looks normal to me. I love baby bellies!


----------



## jazzmalt

Oh my word. She is absolutely beautiful!

From what I can tell looking at the first picture, she doesn't look too chubby at all for an 11 week old Maltese baby. Love the picture...it looks like she's waiting for her belly rub


----------



## Andrea&Luci

Omg there is NOTHING more adorable than a chubby baby belly like that!!! Here is a great belly shot of Luci when she was a pup:
[attachment=20095:attachment]

and another one. This was the 1st day she slept in our house, and she was taking a nap belly side up in her crate--she was SOOOOOO little!!!:
[attachment=20094:attachment]


----------



## Cosy

I love fat bellied pups. Yes, it's normal and preferred as it usually means they're good eaters.

When I raised maltese most had those little fat bellies and looked as you described when wet.

In a few months she will slim down and you will miss than little paunch. LOL


----------



## Kara

She looks perfect to me. Very adorable.


----------

